# Im new please help



## zuck (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey, i am a major newb to fish keeping and just have some easy basic questions. ive only had on fishtank in my entire life and it was a 10 gallon. i ve been thinking of getting a 30-55 gallon tank and wanted to know how to cycle and what type of fish or decorations for the tank 


-Zuck-


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, zuck, that's a pretty broad question.

As you'll discover, there are usually many ways to reach the same goal in fishkeeping, but one way is usually the best way.

As for decor and fish types, well, with thousands of possible combinations, it would be very hard to advise you without first knowing what interests you. That is, do you have some fish that are among your favorites? Are you looking for a new tank with anything in particular in mind? With a starting point, it will be easy to help you figure out what to do.

Cycling-

There are a few different ways to go about it. Some are simple, some are complicated, and some are unnecessary.

Fishless cycling involves introducing bacteria and then feeding them with either rotting lettuce and shrimp, or feeding them with ammonium chloride. Once the tank has cycled according to the test kit readouts, the tank is ready for fish after a water change.

Fishless cycling is useful when the fish species intended for the tank are of a particularly delicate variety, or when th pH of the tank water will be over 7.5. The higher the pH, the more toxic the ammonia that builds up is. The lower the pH, the less toxic it is. 
Fishless cycling is very useful for saltwater or African Mbuna cichlid tanks.

On the other hand, if the fish are of a hardy sort, or if the pH is low, then it's okay to cycle the tank normally with some fish. Just add a few fish at a time so that the tank can adjust to the new fishload gradually.

I have a 29-gallon Tetra tank. The pH is only 6.4, so I knew that the ammonia buildup during the cycling phase of the tank wouldn't be as toxic as it would in, say, a tankful of swordtails and guppies. The tank was quickly stocked with way too many fish, and I added some Seachem Stability ( a really good bacteria culture product ) to the tank in large doses. The tank is very cloudy now as it is experiencing a huge bacterial bloom, but the fish are fine. I should point out that I have several gallons of water ready for making emergency water changes if things turn sour, and have provided plenty of extra aeration to help during the cycling.

I wouldn't recommend doing things this way. I'm an expert with 30 years of practice, so I can handle the rough spots if there are any. A beginner should do things the correct way instead. I'm sure a lot of people will be chiming in very soon to tell you their own favorite methods.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok for cycling your tank you will need to be very patient. First you will need the tank and gravel to be throughly cleaned. Then you will need to add water. After this there will be a period of time where the additives in the water will need to come out. Finally you should add suicide fish for the traditional cylcing process. 

Now I will tell you the steps specifically one by one. 

I. The Cleaning 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 1. Scrub the tank with a algae brush and cool water. 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] (optional) 2. If there are still visible algae or other spots use *HOT* water 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 3. Now rinse your gravel with *HOT* water 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 4. Put the gravel in your tank 
II. Just add water 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 1. Use a Python hose or your own way to fill the tank with 80 degree water. 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 2. Put filters and heaters on tank 
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 3. Run the tank empty for two weeks without the lights or hood 
III. Suicide Cycle
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 1. Buy $1 goldfish, NOT CHEAP 10 CENT ONES THEY HAVE DIESESES
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 2. Insert 1 goldfish per 5 gallons
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 3. Feed fish as needed for two weeks
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 4. Return to petstore and give them living goldfish (You may get a small amount of money but do not demand this if you do not
[tab:fde4e8ffe6] 5. Buy the fish you want and out them into your cycled tank!

Even though this is a long process, it allows you to make sure that there is no disease or chemicals that could hurt sensitive fish like dicuss.
[tab:fde4e8ffe6]


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

madmatrixz3000- do you have any clue what size channel cats get??????

Do a Google for them and you dont get aquarium sites, you get game fishing sites.

One of these fish does not belong in any of the tanks listed in your signature let alone the two you show. I would have a hard time listing to any advice proferred by somebody who has two of them in a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also, why go with fish? Do a fishless cycle... its more reliable and cheaper.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

IF you do cycling with fish, do not use goldfish. Most of them have been so selectively bred over the centuries that they are very sucespible to diseases. and most likely won't make it though the initial cycle. There are much better fish to start out with, see
http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/fish-popular.html
I
Here is a good set of beginner articles:
http://fins.actwin.com/mirror/begin.html

f you want to learn about fishless cycling, read this:
http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Fishlesscycle.htm

One bit of advice I would give is that you need to think now, before you've bought anything, about whether or not you want to grow plants in your tank. If you do, you'll want to get a substrate that's good for growing platns. Other stuff (better lighting, CO2 if you want to go that route) can be added later, but it's a real nuisance to change your substrate...


----------



## zuck (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for all the info peeps


-ZUCK-


----------

